# Bored And Heading To The Chat Room



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

hope to see you there


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> hope to see you there


Maybe after dinner.......


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Am I too late??


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Am I too late??


Well? Were you too late?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You posted that just as my DW got home so I was unable to join you, but I did leave thinking if you were bored now, going to the chat room alone..........









John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> You posted that just as my DW got home so I was unable to join you, but I did leave thinking if you were bored now, going to the chat room alone..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard of talking to yourself...but never chatting to yourself.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Am I too late??


Well? Were you too late?
[/quote]
not a soul in the place when I looked


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> You posted that just as my DW got home so I was unable to join you, but I did leave thinking if you were bored now, going to the chat room alone..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard of talking to yourself...but never chatting to yourself.







[/quote]

You haven't actually met Eric yet, have you?....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> You posted that just as my DW got home so I was unable to join you, but I did leave thinking if you were bored now, going to the chat room alone..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard of talking to yourself...but never chatting to yourself.







[/quote]

You haven't actually met Eric yet, have you?....
[/quote]

Uhhhhhh......Nope


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Now I gotta meet him









John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Now I gotta meet him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appears he'll be the guy talking/chatting to himself.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Should have been there tonight. Had a couple of drop in and drop outs and 2 of
us for quite some time


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Rubrhammer said:


> Should have been there tonight. Had a couple of drop in and drop outs and 2 of
> us for quite some time


It's 12:15am (PST)....where is everyone? Guess ya'll don't want to hang out in the chat room until 3:15am your time.


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

ok ..being old







makes me kind of slow..........







so Where is the Chat room? ??? It might be fun to go there sometimes. I like to talk( ok,I type real slow) So now if someone well tell me how to get to said chat room I can go there too and then there will be 2 of us there talking to ourselfs......LOL!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

luckylynn said:


> ok ..being old
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go to the very top right of this page and click on Live Chat


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> ok ..being old
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go to the very top right of this page and click on Live Chat









[/quote]

Ah...you make is soooo easy...


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> You posted that just as my DW got home so I was unable to join you, but I did leave thinking if you were bored now, going to the chat room alone..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard of talking to yourself...but never chatting to yourself.







[/quote]

You haven't actually met Eric yet, have you?....

[/quote]

UUHH!!! After all I have done to for you!!


----------

